
Fish recorded singing dawn chorus on reefs just like birds(2016) - rolph
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2106331-fish-recorded-singing-dawn-chorus-on-reefs-just-like-birds/
======
rolph
read the article, or just listen here [.WAV]

[https://images.newscientist.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/09/1...](https://images.newscientist.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/09/19155206/threechoruses.wav?_=1)

